# What i expected - What i got



## BuzzerBeater (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Na, was sagt ihr zu dem Bild?

Ein bisschen haben sie ja schon Recht, auch wenn ich finde, dass sie ihren Stil zu sehr Titan Quest angepasst haben.

Aber ich vertraue Blizzard, deshalb würde ich diese Petition die mal im Ruame stand niemals unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit: Komisch  manchmal ist das Bild da manchmal nicht, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panzer01 (9. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe nichts^^


----------



## Nelia (9. Juli 2008)

Spinner ^^


----------



## pvenohr (9. Juli 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Spinner ^^


----------



## Shadlyin (9. Juli 2008)

haha musste lachen^^


----------



## iReap (9. Juli 2008)

Hab gelacht, wobei ich die Screenshots jetzt nicht sooo übel fand.

zu der komischen Unterschriftenaktion:

Ihr habt das Spiel einfach nicht verdient!
Kaum angekündigt, schon wird rumgeheult, geflamet und komische Aktionen gestartet.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juli 2008)

Ha.....ha.......ha


----------

